# prosthetic pain



## alices (Nov 23, 2011)

please help I seem to be asking more questions now than I ever did, how would you code prosthetic pain, the pt has a bka and the prosthesis is causing the pain, everything I could find codes to internal I can't find anything for external..thank you, alice


----------



## hewitt (Nov 23, 2011)

You might consider using a code for the complication, i.e., swelling/infection/wound, with the status code V49.75.


----------



## ajs (Nov 23, 2011)

alices said:


> please help I seem to be asking more questions now than I ever did, how would you code prosthetic pain, the pt has a bka and the prosthesis is causing the pain, everything I could find codes to internal I can't find anything for external..thank you, alice



The pain is in the leg 729.5 "pain in limb" and the status for the BKA is V45.79.


----------



## hewitt (Nov 28, 2011)

This combination is good.... I think you might want to consider 997.96 "Amputation stump complication, other" to be used with V49.75. This is a tricky one!


----------



## mitchellde (Nov 28, 2011)

ajs said:


> The pain is in the leg 729.5 "pain in limb" and the status for the BKA is V45.79.



V45.79 is acquired absence of other organ, V49.75 is below the knee amputation status so it would be the V49.75.  then for the pain while it is a pain in the limb it is more accurately due to the prosthesis so it is a complication of the device, but the provider must specifically state that the prosthesis is in fact causing the pain, according to the new 2012 guidelines.  In addition since the complication code is not specific to the type of problem you would add the code for the limb pain. Possibly even use a 338.xx code for the pain.


----------



## alices (Nov 28, 2011)

*re-prosthetic pain*

thank you everyone for your help on this..it truly is appreciated everyone have a great day..alice


----------

